# HMS Victory,My Rigging Sequence for an English First Rate Ship of the Line.



## JohnReid (Nov 8, 2008)

Notes on rigging............


----------



## JohnReid (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## JohnReid (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## JohnReid (Nov 8, 2008)

When I had finished rigging everything step-by-step using this sequence, I had only 2 ropes that I had to belay to the cleats on the shrouds as access to the bottom of the masts at this point was impossible.I figured that was pretty good.
I kept a record of my rigging sequence that I had gleaned from numerous sources.There is a lot of info out there but as far as I know,no actual sequence of how to rig Victory or any other English ship of the line.
Rather than just throw out all this research I thought that I would share it with you guys.It will be only the bare minimum of information but it is the sequence that is important here.I have come to realize this over the years by the number of guys who have contacted me looking for this type of information.
It is basically a bare poles "harbour rig" with some additions.My Victory is a diorama type model depicting the ship in harbour just prior to hauling up the sails so I added things like clues,bunts and leeches etc.. to the yardarms.
Please don't take any of this as gospel ,double check everything.I am no expert in this field.
This is only meant as an aid for the novice rigger who feels a little overwhelmed by it all,I know I was.It is offered in the spirit of sharing what I have learned with my fellow modelers,nothing more.
At 68 my memory is slipping a little and some of this info dates back 30 years.For the past ten years I have been involved with building dioramas for the Canada Aviation Museum in Ottawa so I am not really up to date on what is available out there for ship modelers.I only know that by the number of modelers who have contacted me looking for this info that it probably would still be useful.
Please be patient this may take some time as I am still actively involved in modeling myself.
Cheers! John.


----------



## JohnReid (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## JohnReid (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## JohnReid (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## JohnReid (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## JohnReid (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## JohnReid (Nov 8, 2008)

The above is basically the amount of rigging on my ship.Bare poles "Harbour Rig" plus a bit more.The bit more consists of extra running rigging consistent with a ship about to haul up the sails and set out to sea,in this case just a few days before Trafalgar.Most of this extra rigging is attached to the yardarms.

Before attempting any rigging of the ropes, double check that you have in place all blocks,eyebolts,cleats etc...
There is nothing worse than to discover something missing and then trying to provide for it later when room for hands and tools are at a minimum.I call it "friggin in the riggin".


----------



## drmcoy (Nov 18, 2004)

Amazing work. I am preparing to build up some stock pirate ships to look like Black Pearl and Flying Dutchman from movie and I will ATTEMPT to add some rigging -- but this part scares me more than anything.


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

You have done an amazing job with her. I remember the rigging on the Revell 1-96 Cutty Sark and that was fun. Brilliant work...:thumbsup:


----------

